# Coffee van inverter and battery.



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, I'm just finishing my coffee van and all I need now are, an inverter and 2x leisure battery's. So after recommendations for a pure sine wave inverter and a couple of battery's. My setup is a Fracino 2 group Contempo, flowjet pump, and Compak e5 grinder, in a VW T5, so plenty of room. I'm thinking a 1500 watt inverter and 2x 105ah battery's, which I'm hope will get me through a 8hr day?

Thanks Richard.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Im assuming its a gas machine?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@coffeebean


----------



## Dotix (Nov 21, 2017)

You will be better buying a small generator.

Also no details about electrical load - 1500W peak or average?

Quick math shows 2 x 105ah batteries(12Volts) have 2.52 KWh energy at full discharge but you never go deep discharge or else you will buy lots of batteries and they are not cheap.

If your load is 1500W - this means 12KWh in 8 hours, your batteries are far from it.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, thanks for the reply's. Yes it's a gas machine and we went with a 2000w average, 4000 watts peak inverter and 2 x 105ah battery's for the grinder and pumps. Each battery lasted 4hrs going flat out, which was about 50 hot drinks an hour for us. Went for a bigger inverter due to the grinder, which draws 350w average and can be a lot more on start up, if both pumps are also running this gives the inverter a chance, also nothing runs continually the whole day so the battery's never need to supply 1500 watts for 8 hours. The problem with a generator is some of the smaller shows, fete don't allow them and it also wouldn't work if we try to build up a morning round of local businesses. Learnt so much at the first few events but so far the equipment has worked great.


----------



## LaurenBM (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Richard,

My set up is pretty much identical to yours. Had trouble with my inverter and needing to purchase a new one. Could you recommend the one you've gone for at all? Would be much appreciate, so many conflicting reviews on products!

Lauren


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

LaurenBM said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> My set up is pretty much identical to yours. Had trouble with my inverter and needing to purchase a new one. Could you recommend the one you've gone for at all? Would be much appreciate, so many conflicting reviews on products!
> 
> Lauren


 If you have the cash, you cant go far wrong with a Victron ?

https://www.victronenergy.com/inverters-chargers


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Lauren,

I use and install Autofather inverters for mobile coffee set ups. 2000W rated /4000W peak and find them very reliable.

Andy


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

LaurenBM said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> My set up is pretty much identical to yours. Had trouble with my inverter and needing to purchase a new one. Could you recommend the one you've gone for at all? Would be much appreciate, so many conflicting reviews on products!
> 
> Lauren


 Hello, this is the one I got, seems to be good but I just took a chance as I couldn't find out much about them. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07G2VL2WP/ref=dp_cerb_3


----------



## thesmartcoffeeco (May 5, 2020)

how was this inverter - would you recommend?


----------

